# where to buy bulbs?



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ok my dream is one of those new 9325k bulbs. but im pretty sure they dont make them in the 32w to 40w square pin models. so im looking for some daylight bulbs not sure what the best online place is? the LFS is way overpriced. 
so any ideas my ballast will do 32 to 40 watt only and im finding thats maybe not the most common type bulbs? i also cant seem to just find a 6700k bulb their all mixed like 10000k/6700k 

my main tank is 6700k/6700k 10000k/460nm im pretty happy with those colors but i need more light in this tank because i have a smaller surface area but same amount of gallons almost so cant be waisting it on to much blue light. so if i cant ever find those awesome, cool, nice rayer: 9325k bulbs what would you guys suggest for just a nice looking color for the plants? 

(if you cant tell im a little sick and the meds im taking are making me ramble just a tiny tiny bit hey who said that? me go sleepy now?anda


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ok im better now? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Places to buy bulbs on-line... http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm or
http://www.championlighting.com/home.php?cat=409 or http://www.innovativelights.com/bulbs1.html or http://www.marineandreef.com/

Here is an APC link to bulb color difference's with pics... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html

Here is a link to colors in nano meters (NM)... http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/sj/index.php


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks trenac


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I got my 9325K bulbs from: http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

I read some complaints from this place. The bulbs were out of stock: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm

I just mentioned this in another of your posts; these ADA 36w 8000K square pin bulbs are excellent.
http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_PC_bulb_p/108-060.htm

All-Glass has a 55w 8000K straight pin bulb that is very similar to the GE 9325K bulb.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8070
AGA Compact Fluorescent Straight Pin Bulbs 
CD-21046 21" Full Spectrum 8000ºK 55W $18.99 $15.19


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want daylight bulbs go to lowes or home depot. They sell daylight (6700K) t8 (32 watt) bulbs in two packs for like $7.00. These bulbs have two pins on each end, and in fact they are one of the most common ones sold. No need to buy them online! If you want the 9325k bulbs, I think you'll need to find those online.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, are you talking about compact fluorescents? You wont find those at HD or lowes.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

9325k, I won't suggest this site, we have some very negative experience about their service.
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com

as "Left C" mentioned, I got mine from here:
http://lightbulbsdirect.com

price even cheaper with better service.


----------

